

Guide to Node.js - goatcurious
http://www.nodebeginner.org/

======
AlexC04
Although it isn't my intention, I do understand that this might come across as
rude, but how is this different from the last few times it has been posted
here on hackernews?

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=nodebeginne...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=nodebeginner.org)

6 months ago, 4 months ago... It may be a good book, but it isn't new, or as
far as I know, changed significantly enough to warrant being listed on the
front page.

~~~
ManuelKiessling
As the author of the book: Yep, fully agree. Of course it drives traffic to my
site, but even I thought that it has been a bit too often on HN now :-)

Today, Robert Scoble refered to the site, which I think is the reason it got
posted here once more.

~~~
jimmyhwang
Well, I still appreciate that this article came up again. I'm still new to HN
and I wouldn't have gone through the search method to find a beginner's guide
to Node.

Thanks again for creating this tutorial. Great introduction to Node and also
well written.

------
user24
I started learning node not too long ago, this book was _invaluable_ to me.
It's well worth reading twice if not more. I bought it on kindle along with
how to node[1] (which was also very well informed, but not as well written).

[1] <http://leanbundle.com/bundles/node>

------
inuhj
nodebeginner.org was awesome for getting acquainted with node.js. I purchased
the book and was a bit disappointed that it didn't add a whole lot more than
the tutorial but I was glad to support your efforts. Thanks for making this.

~~~
ManuelKiessling
I always thought it's quite nice that the whole content is available for free,
but I can see that there is room for disappointment even in this scenario :-(

------
Andi
I appreciate the work that was invested in this book. Thumbs up!

But:

"The aim of this document is to get you started with developing applications
for Node.js, ..."

I never develop applications for node.js but instead with node.js. Yes, some
people in the community seem to do the first, but serious projects are my
goal.

~~~
user24
that's 99% likely to be a minor phrasing bug rather than indicative of a
fundamentally different attitude as you seem to suggest.

~~~
ManuelKiessling
Exactly. It's fixed with
[https://github.com/ManuelKiessling/NodeBeginnerBook/commit/5...](https://github.com/ManuelKiessling/NodeBeginnerBook/commit/59b4df96adb8db62b7d42c36de7c61807f3c5b0d)
and the site has been updated.

